# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Save Money on 4th of July Sale

## cindyjones612

I am looking to save money on this 4th of July sale. I hope the online stores such as Shoplc.com, Amazon.com can provide best deals on this day. I am ready for shopping now. Are you ready?

----------


## Danke

No, Oyarde spent all the money I sent him on worthless coins and beads.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am looking to save money on this 4th of July sale. I hope the online stores such as Shoplc.com, Amazon.com can provide best deals on this day. I am ready for shopping now. Are you ready?


Unless beer or fireworks are on sale and they can deliver them in 30 minutes, I'm not interested.

----------


## tod evans

I have to earn my money, shopping is something I dread.

----------

